# Sleeping pattern



## HillarysMom (Jun 2, 2013)

Hillary seems to sleep all day and night. 

She is quilling. 

When I wake up or come home from work I see signs that she has been out and eaten, used the restroom etc. My boyfriend will removed her house and blanket at 1230 am so when I get home at 1 she is awake. But other than that she probably sleeps 18-20 hours. (thats a rough estimate.) 

Is this normal?


----------



## CinnasParents (Mar 7, 2013)

How old is she? If she's still really young, it is completely normal for her to be sleeping a lot. Babies love to sleep more than anything else.
Does she have a normal light cycle (12hrs light, 12 hrs dark)? Does she have a wheel and run on it?
Why is your boyfriend removing her house and blanket?


----------



## HillarysMom (Jun 2, 2013)

She is 9 weeks old, she has a wheel (but not a avid user) and no she doesn't have a light/dark schedule. 

Rob removes her blanket and house so that she can wake up and eat and drink. At first when I would come in and try to pick her up right out of sleep she would get stressed out and not uncurl from a ball for the time I would be holding her. When she has that 30 minutes to wake up she eats and drinks (sometimes if she hasn't been woken up I can tell she hasn't touched anything) and it seems to go smoothly for her.


----------



## CinnasParents (Mar 7, 2013)

At nine weeks, especially during quilling, it is normal for her to want to sleep a lot. Is she having dry skin or anything from quilling? Shadow only wanted to eat and sleep during that time, and now he enjoys running nightly.

I would try establishing a light schedule for her. My babies function better with one. Cinna slept and had a weird schedule until I put him on one.

My boyfriend's name is Rob as well  hah It's good that you allow time for her to wake and adjust before taking her out.


----------



## HillarysMom (Jun 2, 2013)

She does have dry skin. I given her a bath with aveeno with oatmeal (frag. free  ) then applied e.v.o.o. She seems to be doing well with that combo and doesnt mind bath too much. Thanks for the help. In the 2 weeks we have had her, she went from 6.5 to 9.7 ounces. So I thought maybe it was her sleeping pattern because we kept the same food


----------



## CinnasParents (Mar 7, 2013)

You can also try a bath with some plain oatmeal in a sock as well if she doesn't need to be shampooed. That calmed Shadow down a lot when he was quilling.
I'm glad she's doing well with you though  she sounds sweet!


----------

